# Don't you think cockatiels smell good?



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

weird question haha.

But right now my birds on my shoulder and he smell soooo good. Like newborn baby smell but better. Even his cage when i go to cover it up it smells of it. I don't go out sniffing birds or something but can't help it i think its cute


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh dear. Another smelly thread. 

It's almost unanimous here, almost all of us think cockatiels smell nice


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I sniff them daily and yes they smell lovely


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Lady Light said:


> weird question haha.
> 
> But right now my birds on my shoulder and he smell soooo good. Like newborn baby smell but better. Even his cage when i go to cover it up it smells of it. I don't go out sniffing birds or something but can't help it i think its cute


Nothing at all wrong with sniffing birds!  Sniffing Joey reminds me of autumn wheat fields, and it makes me so happy.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

And, might I add, some of us have a chronic bird sniffing addiction, myself included. 1st step is admitting you have a problem


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, I love to smell my tiels, especially Candy! She smells of corn and wheat


----------



## Mayra (Aug 4, 2014)

I love smelling mine &#55357;&#56842; her breath is great too, specially after Cheerios lol. 

My favorite thing would be staring at her cute little brown/grey eyes tough.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes! I totally agree! :rofl: I love to smell Yoko!


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Me too! I love taking a sniff. They smell so nice!


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

I give Luma a good sniff whenever I can! Usually get a "what on earth are you doing" look from her though XD


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, they smell lovely. Mine remind me of a dusty, earthy, spicy sort of curry, perhaps. Not in a strong, overpowering way, though -- it's very subtle.

Haha, come to think of it... We even had a photo thread of members sniffing their 'tiels (well, those who were brave enough to post a picture of themselves doing it).


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Yes, they smell lovely. Mine remind me of a dusty, earthy, spicy sort of curry, perhaps. Not in a strong, overpowering way, though -- it's very subtle.
> 
> Haha, come to think of it... We even had a photo thread of members sniffing their 'tiels (well, those who were brave enough to post a picture of themselves doing it).


oh my god i'm so curious about that thread now XD


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeahh, you're definitely among friends here in regards to bird sniffing. They smell too good, its their own fault, lol. Oh man, CharVicki, I totally forgot about those pictures. 

Tracked it down if you were curious, Lady Light. Pictures started on page 4. Can't believe that was almost a year ago!
What do your tiels smell like?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No haha, I remembered too. Just me looking like a dork sniffing baby Jaid is enough to keep the dead buried if you know what I mean


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That was a while ago too. I was still Lougirl


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Awhile ago, for sure aha. Must have been right after I first got Mango too, her wings were still hacked at the ends. We got ollldddd.


----------



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

To be honest I think they smell kinda' gross. Especially when they just took a bath. 

I have a poor sense of smell, though, so I'd have to be very close up to him to actually smell him, lol.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I am addicted to sniffing Sunny. :blush: I just love that dusty smell. I guess it's better than wanting to sniff glue or coccaine. :rofl:


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Annie said:


> I am addicted to sniffing Sunny. :blush: I just love that dusty smell. I guess it's better than wanting to sniff glue or coccaine. :rofl:


Cockatiel rehabilitation program for recovering drug addicts?


----------



## thalaron (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought I was the only crazy that likes the way my tiels smell .. glad to find out I'm not the only one!!


----------

